
Game startup to feature figurines (Will create your WoW Avatar) - drm237
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/brierdudley/2004055519_brier06.html
======
altay
They're coming out with avatar figurines for Rock Band (the new sequel to
Guitar Hero). Saw one the other day, and it looked just great -- bigger than
the WoW ones, and cheaper, too.

3D printing has come a long way, and this is just the beginning!

